# ielts



## mehar_arain (Jul 16, 2011)

i want know about ielts is requrment of ambece or collage plz tell me because i hear i can take admision in acca with out ielts


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

You must take ielts or any other English proficiency test which is suitable for you to get admission in any of the Canadian colleges/universities. There are exceptions ,but you would need to look into this further. 

A minimum of 6.5 overall band is a requirement


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But TOEFL is accepted at more places than IELTS. 
And every institution has his on standards of what your score has to be. Some ask for 85, some require 97 on an internet based TOEFL test. 

Check the admissions department of the school you want to attend. That is the only way to find out!


----------

